# para siempre / por siempre



## 22caps

Hay una diferencia?  Debo preocuparme de sus usos respectivos?


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola 22Caps,

Para siempre me suena más natural, pero sin contexto....
Cada vez que tengas una pregunta debes añadir el contexto, para que la gente pueda entender lo que buscas.

un saludo,
Cuchufléte


----------



## Artrella

22caps said:
			
		

> Hay una diferencia?  Debo preocuparme de sus usos respectivos?





para ~. 
 1. loc. adv. Por todo tiempo o por tiempo indefinido. Me voy *para siempre*. 
por ~. 
 1. loc. adv. Perpetuamente o por tiempo sin fin. *Por siempre * sea alabado y bendito. 


Espero que esto sirva, Art


----------



## niña

Para mi, ambas exprexiones tienen el mismo sentido. Sin embargo "por siempre" suena más literario-poético   Como dice tito Cucho, "para siempre" suele ser lo más habitual, pero si nos dieras un contexto quizás podríamos guiarte mejor.


----------



## Rayines

> Sin embargo "por siempre" suena más literario-poético


Coincido con niña: podríamos agregar, poniendo más énfasis, en una expresión poética: "por siempre jamás!"      o


----------



## Artrella

Como dice Niña, "por siempre" es más poético.

Si comparamos "Te querré POR SIEMPRE" con "Te querré PARA SIEMPRE" podemos ver esta diferencia.  No creo que a nadie se le ocurra decir la segunda oración.

¿Qué opinan?


----------



## 22caps

Muchas gracias a todos, especialmente a Artella.  No tenía un contexto, sólo era una pregunta general.  Me contestasteis bien.  Me quedé confuso con la definición de Artella, pero con la explicación de que uno era más poética, llegué a entender.  Pero una última pregunta a Artella.  ¿Por qué no se le ocurre a nadie decir la segunda?  ¿Es que si uno dice a alguien que lo quiere, éste quiere ser poético?


----------



## Rayines

Hola: no sé porqué lo dice Artella, pero en el lenguaje común creo que alguien muy enamorado, diría "te querré para siempre" ( aunque esto sea luego muy difícil de sostener en la realidad!)


----------



## Artrella

Rayines said:
			
		

> Hola: no sé porqué lo dice Artella, pero en el lenguaje común creo que alguien muy enamorado, diría "te querré para siempre" ( aunque esto sea luego muy difícil de sostener en la realidad!)




En realidad, lo único que puedo decir acerca de este tema, es que siempre he visto (cuando se trata de enfatizar y darle más sentimiento a una frase) "por siempre"

Ejemplos:

"Por siempre Gardel" "Por siempre jamás" "Por siempre Argentina" "Por siempre tú"

Mi punto de vista es que cuando se usa el "por" es como que está más dirigido al sujeto del cual se habla; en cambio cuando se usa "para siempre" se tiene más la idea del paso del tiempo.
Esto es una idea LOCA de una PIBA LOCA a la que le gusta buscar adentro de las palabras!!!!
Entonces my advice is "take it with a pinch/grain of salt"

Besos a todos! Art


----------



## pinkpanter

la cancion de las olimpiadas de barcelona 1982 era "amigos para siempre", parece que "por" como decis se usa menos.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Hasta el momento sólo creía que "para siempre" era la única manera de decir "Forever" y que "Por siempre" es un error común de los estudiantes de español y a un nativo sonaría mal aunque lo entiende.. Acabo de ver el hilo "I love you,forever" en el foro "Vocabulario General" y me sorprendió que muchos dieran la traducción usando "por siempre" en vez de "Para siempre"... Ahora me acomodo a que hay ambas formas y que deberían tener sus propias sutilezas de uso... El único problema es que no sé cuales son..¿Me brindan ayuda acerca del tema?


----------



## El Rey

Sometimes I consider "por siempre" as always, as in "I will always love you." whiich has a similar meaning to forever.


----------



## aleCcowaN

*para siempre**.*
*1.* loc. adv. Por todo tiempo o por tiempo indefinido. _Me voy para siempre_

*por siempre**.*
*1.* loc. adv. Perpetuamente o por tiempo sin fin. _Por siempre sea alabado y bendito_ 

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Gracias a los dos.. No puedo distinguir mucho entre las definiciones dadas en la RAE. ¿Dirían que "por siempre" es algo más poético y menos común?


----------



## aleCcowaN

Ejemplo:

Una especie cuando se extingue, desaparece para siempre, pero continuarán por siempre surgiendo nuevas especies.


----------



## M.mac

> Sometimes I consider "por siempre" as always, as in "I will always love you." whiich has a similar meaning to forever.


 


> Hasta el momento sólo creía que "para siempre" era la única manera de decir "Forever" y que "Por siempre" es un error común de los estudiantes de español


 
Me viene a la mente la canción de Marc Antony en que tiene la letra: *Te amaré por siempre*.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> Gracias a los dos.. No puedo distinguir mucho entre las definiciones dadas en la RAE. ¿Dirían que "por siempre" es algo más poético y menos común?


Me basé en la publicidad "La extinción es para siempre".

Cuando una especie se extingue (hecho puntual en el tiempo), la extinción es para siempre (es eterna, dura por todo tiempo, porque no es reversible).

Pero mientras no alteremos el planeta, seguirán por siempre naciendo nuevas especies (de hoy a la eternidad; perpetuamente; continuamente, ciclicamente o repetitivamente por un tiempo sin fin). Digamos que mientras dure el mundo


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Me basé en la publicidad "La extinción es para siempre".
> 
> Cuando una especie se extingue (hecho puntual en el tiempo), la extinción es para siempre (es eterna, dura por todo tiempo, porque no es reversible).
> 
> Pero mientras no alteremos el planeta, seguirán por siempre naciendo nuevas especies (de hoy a la eternidad; perpetuamente; continuamente, ciclicamente o repetitivamente por un tiempo sin fin). Digamos que mientras dure el mundo


 
ahhh.. La diferencia es algo similar(extrañamente...) con el pretérito indefinido y el imperfecto.. "Para siempre" se usa para eventos hechos y "por siempre" se usa para describir algo más eterno.... Gracias otra vez..


----------



## Millar

aleCcowaN said:


> Me basé en la publicidad "La extinción es para siempre".
> 
> Cuando una especie se extingue (hecho puntual en el tiempo), la extinción es para siempre (es eterna, dura por todo tiempo, porque no es reversible).
> 
> Pero mientras no alteremos el planeta, seguirán por siempre naciendo nuevas especies (de hoy a la eternidad; perpetuamente; continuamente, ciclicamente o repetitivamente por un tiempo sin fin). Digamos que mientras dure el mundo


 
Yo no lo habría explicado mejor. IMPRESIONANTE!
Millar


----------



## JoseCarlosdel

I think "always" is "siempre".
Then "Para siempre" is "forever".
Could be "Por siempre" "forever and ever"?
I know the meaning in Spanish, but not sure in English.


----------



## geostan

Yo tengo la impresión de que la forma «por siempre» es más literaria.


----------



## aleCcowaN

geostan said:


> Yo tengo la impresión de que la forma «por siempre» es más literaria.


Creo que tu impresión es correcta. Sin embargo "por siempre" y "para siempre" siguen significando cosas relativamente diferentes. Es común que cuando contamos un cuento a nuestras hijas digamos "y vivieron felices para siempre" (en todo tiempo futuro -de sus vidas-) aunque los libros de cuentos no tan modernos suelen usar "y vivieron felices por siempre jamás" (siempre y a perpetuidad).

"Por siempre" da la idea de perpetuidad, o sea, sin límites de tiempo hacia el futuro y eventualmente hacia el pasado:

"Sea Dios alabado por siempre"

"Y en aquellos ratos dichosos, infaliblemente hablaba Lea del casamiento, de la conveniencia de celebrarlo cuanto antes para irse todos a la Mancha y hacer la cruz por siempre a este Madrid tan perverso y corrompido"
Benito Pérez Galdós - Bodas Reales - 1900 - España.

"Para siempre" da la idea de constancia o permanencia, y de un período con comienzo cierto pero con un final que no se prevé o no se puede predecir.

"¿Por qué terrible? Sabrían que habían sido fotografiados de un modo nuevo, sin aviso. Es cierto que saber a posteriori que ocho días de nuestra vida, en todos sus pormenores, quedaron grabados para siempre, no ha de ser agradable."
Adolfo Bioy Casares - La invención de Morel - 1940 - Argentina.


----------



## mhp

Also see: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=264651


----------



## JoseCarlosdel

aleCcowaN said:


> "Por siempre" da la idea de perpetuidad, o sea, sin límites de tiempo hacia el futuro y eventualmente hacia el pasado:
> 
> "Para siempre" da la idea de constancia o permanencia, y de un período con comienzo cierto pero con un final que no se prevé o no se puede predecir.


 


Jhorer Brishti said:


> ahhh.. La diferencia es algo similar(extrañamente...) con el pretérito indefinido y el imperfecto.. "Para siempre" se usa para eventos hechos y "por siempre" se usa para describir algo más eterno.... Gracias otra vez..


 
Son perfectas estas definiciones.
"Para siempre"-> De ahora en adelante.
"Por siempre"-> Desde cualquier momento en adelante.


----------



## jmx

El problema con "por siempre" para un hablante de España es que practicamente nunca usamos "por" con sentido temporal, aunque en América parece ser diferente. Por ejemplo, la siguiente frase nos suena afectada, y además una traducción literal del inglés :

Estuve allí _por_ 6 meses.

Nosotros diríamos simplemente "estuve allí 6 meses", o enfatizando mucho, "Estuve allí durante 6 meses". De la misma manera, no hay ningún uso de "por siempre" que no pueda ser sustituído por "para siempre", o simplemente por "siempre". Por eso en España sólo se usa a nivel literario, y poco. Aunque es posible que sea diferente para un canario como Pérez Galdós.


----------



## MariFe

Hola amigos,

Vengo con una pregunta de por/para... Yo sé que "para siempre" significa "forever" pero también se me hace que he escuchado la frase "por siempre" por ahí. ¿Es correcta? ¿Significa lo mismo de "para siempre"?

Gracias de antemano!

_*Por favor, corrigeme hasta las tildes *_


----------



## juanito23

Mari:

Ademas de "para siempre", hay una expresion, "por siempre jamas".  Pero, por lo general, parece que se dice, "para siempre".

Bendicion


----------



## unspecified

Here's what the DRAE says: *

para **siempre**.* 
* 1.     * loc. adv. Por todo tiempo o por tiempo indefinido. _Me voy para siempre_

*por **siempre**.*

* 1.     * loc. adv. Perpetuamente o por tiempo sin fin. _Por siempre sea alabado y bendito_


----------



## The Inquisitive One

Hola a todos,

¿Cuál es la diferencia entre "para siempre" y "por siempre"? En el libro "Como agua para chocolate" encontré dos frases. En una de las frases se usa "para siempre" y en la otra "por siempre". Aquí abajo están las dos frases:

"Le juro que tendrá mis amor *por siempre*"

"Lo amó desde esa noche *para siempre*"

¿Puede ser que son intercambiables?

Mil gracias de antemano y muchos saludos


----------



## ETcallHome

En el primer ejemplo las frases son equivalentes. En el segundo no. La diferencia es un poco sutil. Como yo lo entiendo es que "por siempre" implica que es algo de lo que se va a hacer uso contínuo durante el tiempo. Por su parte "para siempre" se refiere a algo que puedes reservar hasta el final.


----------



## The Inquisitive One

ETcallHome said:


> En el primer ejemplo las frases son equivalentes. En el segundo no. La diferencia es un poco sutil. Como yo lo entiendo es que "por siempre" implica que es algo de lo que se va a hacer uso contínuo durante el tiempo. Por su parte "para siempre" se refiere a algo que puedes reservar hasta el final.


 
Mil gracias, ET. Entonces, ¿entiendo bien que "Le juro que tendrá mis amor *por siempre" *significa "I swear to you that my love for you will continue on."?

Un montón de gracias de antemano y muchos saludos.


----------



## kotosquito

JoseCarlosdel said:


> Son perfectas estas definiciones.
> "Para siempre"-> De ahora en adelante.
> "Por siempre"-> Desde cualquier momento en adelante.




¿...es como si estuviera diciéndose que "para siempre" significa "hacia siempre" y "por siempre" significa "durante siempre"?  Que eso de "para" señala una dirección en el tiempo (de ahora en adelante), mientras que "por" habla de lo que hay dentro de un tiempo--"por" es la palabra más llena, o por así decirlo.  Por eso, "por" emfatiza de manera literaria lo de que se hable, porque habla del tiempo entre ahora y para siempre.

No sé si capto bien los significados.  

Habiendo pasado tiempo solamente en España y no en otros países hispanohablantes, me sorprendió que se usara eso de "por siempre" en absoluto.  Me pregunto con cuánta frecuencia se usa esta preposición en Centro- y Sudamérica y Las Canarias.  ¿Cuál es el porcentaje?  50% "para siempre" y 50% "por siempre"?  He entendido bien que en esos otros países el de "por" no se oye tan literario, sino que es parte de lenguaje vulgar?

Sé que éste es un hilo antiguo, pero apreciaría cualquier respuesta.  Gracias de antemano.


----------



## duvija

En general, en Latinoamérica parece que la forma 'por siempre' es algo más literaria. Esas expresiones tienen larga historia, hasta el punto de aceptar lo que alguien dijo más arriba: " por siempre jamás " , a pesar de que en cualquier otra combinación, "jamás" es una expresión de polaridad negativa (o sea, es palabra negativa).


----------



## mexerica feliz

> *para siempre*
> Para toda la vida: _Dice que no cree que el amor sea para siempre._
> 
> *por siempre jamás*
> En todo tiempo o momento: _La princesa vivió feliz por siempre jamás._



(Diccionario integral del español de la Argentina
http://www.clarin.com/diccionario )


----------



## Sarahbenz

Vi una pelicula, que decía por voz para siempre pero los subtitulos decían por siempre.


----------

